# TRAILER QUESTIONS



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

I will be purchasing a 6x12 vnose trailer in the next few weeks. I want to put some shelving in the vnose section. what is the best way to put shelving there? also i plan on using some L-hangers/brackets to hang decoys on the sides. any idea on what size to use for them? they will be in avery bags. for the hangers, should I use a 2x6 board for extra support? should i drill into the metal brackets in the trailer since most of the walls are thin plywood? thanks!


----------



## Doc_11 (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't got it completed but I'm done I can send you pics. on how I did my 6x12 pretty much what I'm doing is building fold able shelving. I'm going to take door hinges and then run some chainlink at a 45 degree angle up to the side.

Also, I would defiantly recommend going into the bracing. Like you said that plywood is extremely thin and it won't support much weight.


----------

